# Show us where you live (kinda)



## Punk

Hey guys,

I've been having this idea of a thread where we can show our area in pictures. Wether you live in the city, countryside or mountains there are a lot of pictures to show. Here are a few of mine:

The Vercors (mountains right next to my house)


























And here are some from the Alpes, less than 3 hours of driving from my house (mostly due to mountain roads):











This one was actually taken during a uni field trip (I'm studying earth science, geology):
















I just love living here, it is heaven for mountain lovers!

From these poctures, you might think I live in the mountains, but no, I just live right before the mountains, in the valley. Look up Grenoble if you're curious.


----------



## Dragunov IV 424

This is about 10 mins away for where I am. I will get some pics of my backyard/ woods later.






This one is about 5 hrs away.






This is nothing compared to where you live punk:good:


----------



## spirit

Norwich.






Below is Salhouse Broad which is quite close by.


----------



## Punk

This is actually Grenoble:











Took those a week ago .

The place I took those pictures from gets a mediterranean weather, explaining the palm trees


----------



## Gun

Damn you guys live in some nice places! This was taken right near my house. Sorry for the crappy quality, I quickly snapped it with an old camera .
This is Australia btw, see any Kangaroos?


----------



## Punk

S3AnD3 said:


> Damn you guys live in some nice places! This was taken right near my house. Sorry for the crappy quality, I quickly snapped it with an old camera .
> This is Australia btw, see any Kangaroos?



I must go to Australia! You guys have the oldest rock from the Earth's Crust


----------



## Gun

Punk said:


> I must go to Australia! You guys have the oldest rock from the Earth's Crust


Uluru?


----------



## Perkomate

This is the beach that is ~200 metres walk from my house.
















Looks pretty good, hey. I love this place, wouldn't move for the world.


----------



## Punk

S3AnD3 said:


> Uluru?



Nope Jack Hills


----------



## Darren

I live in Kansas. So if you want to see some wheat fields let me know... 

I'm in a large (ish) city however.


----------



## spirit

Show us some photos of the city.  

I will get more photos of Norwich up soon. Off school next Thursday, so maybe I can go into Norwich and get some photos then.


----------



## novicegeek

> I live in Kansas. So if you want to see some wheat fields let me know...



Oh yeah, I drove my wife across Kansas on our way to Colorado. I tried to warn her about it, but there just wasn't any words to describe what she was about to experience. Half way across, we were praying for a carjacking.


----------



## G80FTW

Denther said:


> I live in Kansas. So if you want to see some wheat fields let me know...
> 
> I'm in a large (ish) city however.



:good:

EDIT: Some pictures I took a few years ago of Kansas City:
















And my home state, Florida:






My mom is gonna hate me for showing everyone this, but the house she grew up in:





That boat has not moved in over 30 years.


----------



## gigabiteme

Wow, nice areas, I live in the carboard box my computer case came in


----------



## Perkomate

G80FTW said:


> My mom is gonna hate me for showing everyone this, but the house she grew up in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That boat has not moved in over 30 years.



Not going to lie, that house looks really fun to live in. That's my favourite style of housing, where everything is everywhere, lots of big toys to play with too.


----------



## G80FTW

Perkomate said:


> Not going to lie, that house looks really fun to live in. That's my favourite style of housing, where everything is everywhere, lots of big toys to play with too.



Haha....if only you seen the inside (or lack there of) and the side yard beyond that fence......mowers as far as the eye can see.


----------



## Darren

novicegeek said:


> Oh yeah, I drove my wife across Kansas on our way to Colorado. I tried to warn her about it, but there just wasn't any words to describe what she was about to experience. Half way across, we were praying for a carjacking.



Yeah the Eastern corners of the state are somewhat interesting but the 2/3 of the state on the west are just fields and fields of wheat and corn.


----------



## G80FTW

Denther said:


> Yeah the Eastern corners of the state are somewhat interesting but the 2/3 of the state on the west are just fields and fields of wheat and corn.



Driving down 35 you dont even see the fields. Just pasture of green rolling hills. 70 west is pretty similar. Longest stretch of road it feels like. Because you cant wait to hit the border but it seems like Kansas goes on forever.


----------



## strollin

I was stationed at Ft. Riley, KS for a year when I was in the army, winter there was too cold and summer too hot and humid.

I live out in the country in a small town in N Calif with population around 7K, surrounded by farms and horse stables.  Here's an aerial photo of my house:


----------



## tremmor

Love the landscape strollin and the U drive.  Someone mentioned living in cardboard box. 
Not funny and seen people living in refrigerator boxes etc. I have made tours and visit and traveled many country's and likely still exist.


----------



## Ramodkk

gigabiteme said:


> Wow, nice areas, I live in the carboard box my computer case came in



Old joke...


----------



## spirit

Some of Norwich from the other day, the skyline shot I posted in May was a bit dark I thought. 






















This one below is a bit closer to home.


----------



## Punk

Nice panos there!


----------



## spirit

Thanks! Been away to York this weekend and I've just got back and made some great panoramas of the scenery there on Photoshop. Will share them tomorrow.


----------



## vroom_skies

Here are some shots from right around me:


----------



## Perkomate

My favourites are the second and third, I'm a sucker for a long exposure


----------



## ayan

500 000 inhabitants, but it still looks pretty good, and the people are pretty nice actually. Once i dropped my wallet without noticing, and a guy drew my attention that i had lost it. 

Cluj Napoca


----------



## Punk

An hour long drive to get to the start of the hour and a half long hike (most people do it in two to two and half hours):


----------



## spirit

Thread bump! Some of the skyline of Norwich I got at the end of September.


----------



## EvanK

The Canadian Museum for Human Rights, the first Canadian national museum ouside of Ottawa, Canada's capital.






Being the geographical centre not only of Canada but also of North America, Winnipeg has always been a transport hub and rail is no exception.  There's always plenty of trains running over the rivers and through downtown, as seen in this photo with the city's skyline in the background.


----------



## Life

EvanK said:


> The Canadian Museum for Human Rights, the first Canadian national museum ouside of Ottawa, Canada's capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being the geographical centre not only of Canada but also of North America, Winnipeg has always been a transport hub and rail is no exception.  There's always plenty of trains running over the rivers and through downtown, as seen in this photo with the city's skyline in the background.



Looks like Detroit! Very nice pictures.


----------



## EvanK

The Manitoba capital building.


----------



## spirit

Wymondham town centre! Top two taken yesterday, bottom one taken Tuesday night. 




Looking at the Abbey by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Snowy Market Cross by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Wymondham Market Cross by Night by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Kornowski

G80FTW said:


> And my home state, Florida:



I went to Laguna Beach a while back, isn't there a Ron Jon shop not too far?


----------



## Life

Kornowski said:


> I went to Laguna Beach a while back, isn't there a Ron Jon shop not too far?



Ah yes, I went there for vacation too But my experience wasn't the best at that beach.


----------



## Punk

Here is a new one from about an hour drive from where I live  :


----------



## Justin

http://500px.com/photo/4059917


----------



## spirit

May as well update. Some new shots of Norwich. Not strictly where I live, but it's the closest city.




Welcome to Norwich! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Norwich Skyline Silhouette by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr




Norwich Skyline by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## M1kkelZR

I'll post a picture (crap quality ofcourse) of my view outside of my window


----------



## AlienMenace

G80FTW said:


> Driving down 35 you dont even see the fields. Just pasture of green rolling hills. 70 west is pretty similar. Longest stretch of road it feels like. Because you cant wait to hit the border but it seems like Kansas goes on forever.


Don't forget about being a bit flat out there to. lol


----------



## AlienMenace

I live in Nebraska, around the Omaha area. But I like to travel around the State and take pictures tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is a view of Omaha taken from the Iowa side of the river. While "Denther" says Wheat in Kansas, we grow Corn and Soybeans. More to come later.


----------



## Shane

Don't really have many pics of where i live,But heres a (Phone camera) shot outside my window of iirc 2011 xmas.











@spirit,Thats some awesome photography there.


----------



## GaryCantley

spirit said:


> May as well update. Some new shots of Norwich. Not strictly where I live, but it's the closest city.



I was born and bred in Norwich. Now live in the village of Cantley. Half way tween Norwich and Great Yarmouth.

Nice shots kiddo.


----------



## spirit

Nevakonaza said:


> @spirit,Thats some awesome photography there.


Thanks Nev! 



GaryCantley said:


> I was born and bred in Norwich. Now live in the village of Cantley. Half way tween Norwich and Great Yarmouth.
> 
> Nice shots kiddo.


Yeah I know where Cantley is. Sugar beet factory! 

And thanks!


----------



## GaryCantley

spirit said:


> Thanks Nev!
> 
> 
> Yeah I know where Cantley is. Sugar beet factory!
> 
> And thanks!



One of the views from my office window.

However, if I look slightly to the right of the factory I can view Hardley windmill turning. Powered by wind, this normally means its time to run to the staithe and go for a sail up/down river


----------



## spirit

Edited my shots of Norwich a bit.


----------



## Ankur

spirit said:


> Edited my shots of Norwich a bit.


Bit off topic, but do you support Norwich FC


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Edited my shots of Norwich a bit.



Well now they don't look natural...


----------



## GaryCantley

Ankur said:


> Bit off topic, but do you support Norwich FC



I used to follow them everywhere.

I'll watch them from the 'net now, too expensive to go to the games live.

Oh, by the way Kiddo, what have you done to the pictures except for messed em up? The originals were good enough.


----------



## spirit

Ankur said:


> Bit off topic, but do you support Norwich FC


No, I'm not a football fan. 



Punk said:


> Well now they don't look natural...





GaryCantley said:


> Oh, by the way Kiddo, what have you done to the pictures except for messed em up? The originals were good enough.


*Sigh*. 

Well I think they look better. The city itself is a lot clearer.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> No, I'm not a football fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sigh*.
> 
> Well I think they look better. The city itself is a lot clearer.



Look at it closely, it doesn't look like real life.


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Look at it closely, it doesn't look like real life.



Yeah I know but it looks good to me. Not everybody insists that their photography looks like what you see with your own eyes.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Yeah I know but it looks good to me. Not everybody insists that their photography looks like what you see with your own eyes.



And this is where I agree with you, if you like it, then it's good enough (for you). I'm giving you my opinion


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> And this is where I agree with you, if you like it, then it's good enough (for you). I'm giving you my opinion



Yeah I knew you wouldn't like it because you don't like processed photos.


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> Yeah I knew you wouldn't like it because you don't like processed photos.



Processed is fine, over-processed isn't to me . It's not a photography anymore, it's just a digital image .


----------



## Origin Saint

I might post a few pictures on here tomorrow afternoon.  I can't guarantee they'll look all that breathtaking considering I live in Southern Ohio, but I'll make a go of it regardless.


----------



## Origin Saint

Here's a view from behind the apartment I live in.






Here's a view from the side of the apartment area.






Here's another view.  This is directly in front of the apartments.


----------



## spirit

Random shot of my school since I so happened to be right outside it with a D-SLR this afternoon...






Actually, the reason why I got that shot was because I wanted to take some photos of various buildings around my school which are soon to be demolished, so I left my bike in the school bike shed whilst I walked around with the camera.

So I've been doing some reading some books lately with old photos in them - notably books with old photos of the Wymondham area (where I live). Some of these photos are as 'new' as the 1980s/90s and as old as the 1880s/90s, but I found it fascinating to see photos of buildings which clearly no longer exist. There's all kind of development going on in Wymondham at the moment with new housing estates popping up left, right and centre and also new things being built, meaning old things get pulled down, so I thought I'd get some photos of buildings which are being demolished.

So, first up, the Windmill Pub. We have a handful of pubs and clearly this one hasn't survived. It's been closed for a few years now, and property developers bought it and will likely pull it down to build new housing. It's named after a windmill which used to be close-by but caught fire in the '50s and is also no longer here. Shame to see it go - it's an old building:






















Next up, the Abbey Cars Garage. Pretty obvious what this was, but again, it closed in 2013 and was demolished over the course of winter 2013-14. I don't think it was ever extremely successful (not in my lifetime at least) and appeared to sell only used cars. Now it's being redeveloped for housing - or perhaps access for a new supermarket which is being built behind it.

This is how it looked on October 1st 2013 (closed but standing - look to the right in the second photo and you can see the 'For Sale' sign):










...and this is how it looks today (20th March 2014):














To make room for that new supermarket, some local businesses have been moved (see Bob Clarke Motorcycles, below) and another garage has demolished, as well as an old bus yard:





The Bob Clarke showroom is still standing but demolition awaits...





There was once a garage where the scaffold fence is now standing on the right. See this Google StreetView shot taken in roughly the same place.





This used to be a bus yard, but has been cleared to make room for the supermarket (the bus company has been relocated).


How's here construction of the supermarket is looking as of yet...






So, when all this lot has been built in about 6-12 months time, I'll come back with new photos. Will be interesting to compare the 'before and after' shots.


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's a very small school.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's a very small school.



No it's a lot bigger than that. That's only one little bit of it.

I know this aerial photo is small (and outdated since they've built even more), but I think it does it more justice. For a British high school with ~1,600 students (NOT a college or a university), this school is actually quite vast.






The photo I posted is the south entrance, on the very right edge of that circle.


----------



## Okedokey

View from my apartment kinda give it away


----------

